# SW german meet pics



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

i did not go as i had a flat tyre,so here are some pics woody took



woody m3evo said:


> My pics from yesterday, sorry but i didnt take many.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and what simon 24v took



Simon_24v said:


> 25 or so?
> 
> My very select couple of pics, left my camera in the car most of the day (BTW I was in the blue VX220)


and doug L2 DFP pics



L2DFP said:


> Heres the best of my pics, Please excuse the whoring of woody's, Yaldens and mine! I just couldnt resist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next meet will be in september due to the big bmw show in august

also a different location


----------

